#ubuntu-nz 2011-02-21
<ojwb> hads: I'm trying to get your tv_grab_nz-py script to work with mythtv, but not having much success - are there some setup instructions somewhere?
<hads> ojwb: I haven't configured it lately but last time I did mythtv-setup should run the grabber at the command line from which it was started so you need to switch back to that terminal and see if there is any output.
<hads> It runs --configure and creates a config file in ~/.mythtv/$VIDEO_SOURCE.xmltv with lines for each wanted channel like so; channel=tv3.freeviewnz.tv
<hads> All discussions that I'm aware of have taken place on the mythtvnz mailing list, there should be a few howtos in the archives there.
<hads> Happy to help here or there or where ever.
<ojwb> hads: thanks
<ojwb> i have since asking found a howto from you in the archives there, but not having much luck
<ojwb> starting again from scratch currently, as I'd managed to get some channels in twice by retuning
<ojwb> hads: hmm, I found I'd managed to get channel!tv3.freeviewnz.tv etc, and changed the ! to = with sed
<ojwb> now mythfilldatabase finds plenty of shows, but they don't show in the guide
<ojwb> is that cached or something?
<hads> Shouldn't be.
<hads> Do you do SQL much?
<ojwb> as little as I can
<hads> Fair enough.
<ojwb> it's not totally alien to me though
<hads> Do you have mythweb installed?
<ojwb> no
<ojwb> let me restart the frontend just in case
<hads> mythweb is convenient, it has settings screens including a channel list where you can see the xmltvids and channel numbers etc.
<hads> You can do the same with SQL but mythweb is more convenient.
<hads> You will need to assign channel numbers if you haven't already.
<hads> In case you hadn't noticed mythtv isn't that much fun to set up.
<ojwb> that much is starting to become clear
<ojwb> I seem to have two versions of most channels now
<ojwb> I assume one is the one I can watch and the other has listings
 * ojwb installs mythweb
<ojwb> oh, i already have it
 * cloudy_nz is lazy & bought a Samsung TV with freeview & a media player
<hads> They are nice but not quite the same featureset.
<hads> ojwb: /mythweb/settings/tv/channels is the path you want
<ojwb> ooh ta
<ojwb> yes, i have two versions of most
<hads> Are you running a DVB card?
<ojwb> one lot with xmltvid and no channum
<ojwb> the other with the other
<ojwb> it's a DVB-T usb stick
<ojwb> I have a DVB-S card, but I haven't tried that yet
<hads> And if so you would have done a channel scan etc.
<ojwb> yes
<ojwb> and I have watching and recording working
<ojwb> but no episode guide
<hads> Then you want to copy the xmltvid to the ones with channel numbers
<ojwb> except for the now and next on some channels
<ojwb> yeah
<ojwb> mad that it did this though
<hads> It's a little bit skewed towards US users who use schedules direct
<hads> XMLTV stuff doesn't quite work as smoothly
<ojwb> what's callsign?
<ojwb> should I copy that over?
<hads> Another US thing, just make it the same as the name
<ojwb> indeed - it seems the same as name for the real entries
<hads> Once you copy the xmltvids over and run mythfilldatabase you should be good to go.
<hads> Though if you have now/next data you might need to change another setting
<hads> Uncheck "useonairguide"
<ojwb> i disable that when I configured your script
<ojwb> disabled
<hads> Cool
<ojwb> ok, that looks saner
<hads> What happened was, mythfilldatabase will add a new channel for any new xmltv it finds in the data.
<hads> *xmltvid
<ojwb> oh, and because there were none for the existing channels, it just created new ones
<hads> Yeah
<ojwb> well, mythfilldatabase found 1293 first showings
<ojwb> i don't seem to have listings yet
<hads> Which is the reason the config file has the ! lines - so you can exclude a channel and it won't get automatically added all the time.
<hads> Hmm, you should now I think.
<ojwb> it seems to just have "NO DATA" everywhere in /mythweb/tv/list
<ojwb> hads: can i easily see the data mythfilldatabase put there?
<ojwb> i guess it's in mysql?
<hads> Can you paste the mythfilldatabase output?
<hads> Yes it is in SQL, one second.
<hads> `mysql -u root mythconverg` assuming a root password isn't set
<hads> then `SELECT COUNT(*) FROM program;`
<ojwb> http://paste.debian.net/108357/ is the output
<hads> 2011-02-21 21:17:56.439 No programs found in data.
<hads> It didn't insert anything. If you run with `mythfilldatabase -v most` it should give you some more info
<hads> I would say that those 1293 entries are from the useonairguide stuff that was there before.
<hads> First thought for the reason it's not finding any data is that it's using the wrong config file.
<ojwb> hmm, failing to work out how to tell mysql the password
<hads> -p
<ojwb> gah, the config file is all ! again
<hads> Don't worry about mysql at the moment, we know you're not getting data.
<ojwb> aha, -v most now scrolls loads of tv shows
<ojwb> hurrah
<hads> Wonder what overwrote your config.
<ojwb> and i have listings in mythweb
<hads> Neat
<ojwb> cool, many thanks
<ojwb> it's should be significantly more useful now
<hads> No worries, have fun.
<hads> Certainly will be
<ojwb> this really shouldn't be so hard to set up
<ojwb> not sure what can easily be done though
<ojwb> i guess nz is a small "market"
<hads> The dev community is a bit hostile, I have up contributing a while back.
<hads> Still do NZ stuff with listing etc. but don't contribute to mythtv itself.
<ojwb> the listings are certainly really useful
<ojwb> i spent a while finding dead source
<ojwb> +s
<ojwb> or ones sky had taken down with legal threats
<hads> Yeah, been there :)
<ojwb> which were written in C#
<ojwb> how come they leave you alone?
<hads> I was running a site that got a C&D from Sky
<hads> and took it down
<ojwb> i guess they want to flog their pvrs, so don't appreciate the competition
<ojwb> hmm, so either mythtv uses alsa (the default) i can't turn the volume up to be all the loud, or else I tell it to use pulseaudio and can turn the master volume above 100%, but then audio and video aren't in sync
<ojwb> I thought we'd got beyond that years ago
<ibeardslee> morning
<snail> ibeardslee: morning
<ajmitch> morning
<ibeardslee> hads: that farmbot is awesome
<snail> farmbot?
<ibeardslee>  http://bit.ly/h4FpK3
<hads> Yeah I thought that was neat
<hads> Morning
<mwhudson> morning
<ibeardslee> after seeing my brother-in-law with his xmas pressie (radio controlled helicopter), I thought .. that'd be an interesting android project
<ibeardslee> arduino
<ibeardslee> gah
<ibeardslee> sigh .. can I go home now?
<hads> Sure
<ibeardslee> although using android as the base controller talking to an arduino controller over wireless (of some sort)
<hads> ibeardslee: http://aeroquad.com/
<ajmitch> ibeardslee: more coffee?
<ibeardslee> hads: sigh .. someone always does my ideas before I do
<ibeardslee> I remember an idea I had for horseless carriages
<mwhudson> and packing a few billion transistors into a little space?
<ajmitch> that's just absurd
<ajmitch> noone could make them that small
<snail> the thing with that farmbot is that as a biologist, it's not even close to as elegant as the hundreds of ways seed is already dispersed, far easier to GE the plant than have a completely different toolchain
<ojwb> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2011-02-22
 * ajmitch wonders how much of christchurch got flattened in that one
<hads> Yeah, felt that well here.
<ajmitch> felt it in dunedin, so it was fairly strong
<Atamira> they had another quake?
<Atamira> and afternoon
<ojwb> http://www.geonet.org.nz/earthquake/drums/
<ojwb> big smear at the RHS!
<Atamira> dammit
<Atamira> day after i leave chch too
<hads> Sounds pretty big
<hads> 6.3 just appeared on geonet
<hads> 10km SE of CHC
<ojwb> they often adjust the magnitude a bit from the initial though
<Atamira> my friend in chc says hes used to them now
<Atamira> doesnt even notice if theres a quake
<Atamira> none of them i met the weekend did
<ajmitch> I think they would have noticed this one
<Atamira> ill ask them later
<Atamira> oh scratch that
<Atamira> ill txt him
<hads> There's phone/elec/water broken in places.
<ojwb> hmm, it's quite shallow too
<ajmitch> not bad enough to cut internet connectivity through to the south
<hads> Yeah, some CHC people in other channel have gone away but I presume that's localised.
<ojwb> hmm, it seems to be practically on a highway through a tunnel
<ojwb> SH74
<ajmitch> the lyttleton tunnel? that could be messy
<ojwb> yes, that's probably the one
<ojwb> http://maps.google.co.nz/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=en&geocode=&q=http:%2F%2Fmagma.geonet.org.nz%2Fservices%2Fquake%2Fkml%2F2.2%2Fsearch%3FexternalRef%3D3468575&ie=UTF8&ll=-43.596725,172.714477&spn=0.00965,0.016673&t=h&z=16
<hads> That tunnel is pretty sturdy.
<ojwb> well, that's good
<ojwb> i was thinking they wouldn't have really factored big earthquakes into the design in that area
<hads> I had a tour through that tunnel a few years back, was very interesting.
<ojwb> seems stuff.co.nz and nzherald.co.nz aren't happy
<ojwb> i wonder if that's load from everyone going to read them
<ajmitch> probably a few too many people visiting those sites
<ajmitch> geonet probably got another big load spike, too
<ojwb> seems more likely than having colocated in chch
<ojwb> yeah, but they're built for that
<ajmitch> pretty sure stuff.co.nz is in wellington
<hads> TV3 news has interesting footage at the moment
<chilts> yep, in Welly, and Auckland too
 * chilts used to work on Stuff
<hads> Catalyst isn't it?
<chilts> yep
<ojwb> http://static2.stuff.co.nz/1298336332/489/4688489.jpg
<ojwb> cathedral spire is toast
<ajmitch> the building isn't quite as destroyed as twitter rumours say
<ibeardslee> it'll be a mission to get it back as it was
<ajmitch> yeah
<ojwb> john key is going to try to fly down to see what it is like on the ground
<ojwb> I can save him the flight - it's covered in rubble
<ajmitch> but he has to be there to show his solidarity with the people, it's election year after all
<ibeardslee> kewl .. pity the RSA had already had rocks land on it .. could have tried to co-ordinate that a bit better
<ojwb> hmm, stuff could do with some copy editing
<ojwb> repeated text and "The earthquake happened at a shallow depth of five to six metres below ground."
<ibeardslee> yeah
<ibeardslee> Police are saying multiple fatalities have been reported at several locations in the central city
<ojwb> having watched the tv footage, I'd be amazed if nobody had been killed this time
<ibeardslee> http://www.police.govt.nz/news/release/27193.html
<ojwb> though one guy was talking about having helped some people out and failed to help a guy buried up to his waist in rubble, then they panned the camera and the building was just a heap of debris
<ojwb> so it's amazing what you can get out of uninjured
<ojwb> hmm, the police say that chch hospital is not evacuated
<ojwb> the news repeatedly said it had been
<ojwb> not totally helpful
<Atamira> i dont know whethere to be happy or sad
<Atamira> that happened 1 1/2hrs after i left chch
<ibeardslee> that was lucky
<ibeardslee> our people down there are ok
<ojwb> Atamira: I'd go for happy
<Atamira> true
<Atamira> ive never been in an earthquake
<ajmitch> Atamira: well you wouldn't have been leaving any time soon
<ojwb> if you get the choice, happy is better
<Atamira> but it would have been a valid excuse to not have to go to work
<ajmitch> imagine if you'd been stuck in the city for a few days because of it?
<ajmitch> & there goes another one that we could feel in dunedin....
<wgrant> That's not good.
<chilts> ajmitch: you just felt another just then?
<chilts> :(
<ibeardslee>  All NZ airspace shut down - central air traffic control in  Christchurch hit by massive earthquake
<ibeardslee> not much flying going on
<ajmitch> chilts: yep
<chilts> geonet: 6.3, 4.5, 4.4, 4.0 ... and still your one to come
<Atamira> my friend lives close to the centre of the city
<Atamira> but not in the city
<Atamira> so i wouldntve been near it
<Atamira> i was in the square last thurs tho.
<Atamira> shame about the cathedral
<Atamira> if they dont fix any of the other old buildings
<Atamira> i hope they fix that one
<Atamira> its an icon to the city
<ojwb> my geophysicist gf is wondering if there could be an aftershock off shore
<ojwb> some of them are pretty close to the sea
<chilts> anyone know where http://ubuntu-nz.org and can anyone get it?
<chilts> I know this isn't important at the moment, but am just wondering
<ajmitch> chilts: it just points to the wiki
<ajmitch> or at least it should
<chilts> ok
<chilts> I never saw it in the title until just now :)
<ibeardslee> someone was talking about following that up .. who was that?
<ajmitch> uh, I think I said that we should, but it was never clear who'd do it :)
<ibeardslee> ahhh
<ojwb> seems to be owned by canonical
<ojwb> the domain I mean
<ajmitch> yeah, I can probably find the right people to talk to about it
<chilts> ajmitch: that one you felt at 2:50 was a 5.5 and another shallow one (5km), centered on Lyttleton again
<chilts> Lyttelton
<ojwb> the one ajmitch felt just now was 5.5
<ojwb> snap!
<chilts> :)
<chilts> the GeoNet recent quakes page is mostly Chch
<ajmitch> so all these are just a practice run for a big one in wellignton :)
<chilts> it's on the BBC now: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-pacific-12533291
<ojwb> hmm, that one was in a harbour
<ajmitch> ojwb: is that significant?
<ojwb> well, being offshore makes a tsunami more likely
<ojwb> which wouldn't be good
<ojwb> then they'd just need the banks peninsula to become an active volcano...
<ojwb> http://www.nbr.co.nz/article/earthquake-send-kiwi-dollar-plunging-db-86655
<ojwb> apparently 0.88 cents is a plunge
<mcgillicutty> earthquake??
<ibeardslee> in Christchurch
<ajmitch> yeah, a little bit of a shake
<mcgillicutty> just saw it on the news.  Earthquakes seem to be becoming more and more common
<Hoggs> This one seems to have done far more damage than the last
<ibeardslee> yes .. deaths have been reported
<ibeardslee> more buildings collapsed
<Hoggs> Right at lunch time.. worst time it could have happened
<snail> did a recent update break cups for anyone else?
<hads> snail: Yes
<hads> cups backend failed or somesuch
<snail> did a restart ressurect things, or was more poking needed?
<hads> Nope, still broken
<hads> /usr/lib/cups/backend/hp failed
<ojwb> the canterbury ring laser is down - we're open to alien attack! http://www.geonet.org.nz/earthquake/drums/
<hads> heh
<ojwb> hmm, I hope the weather is better in Christchurch than Wellington
<lifeless> raining
<ojwb> that's not going to make life much fun for anyone having to camp out the night
<lifeless> indeed
<karora> lifeless: Are you in Chch?
<lifeless> rangiora
<karora> Ah, OK.
<karora> Any DDs in Chch itself?
 * karora has been fielding the traditional "Are you OK?" e-mails from folk in Europe & the US...
<lifeless> dunno
<ajmitch> morning
<Bacta> Sup
<Atamira> mornin
<Bacta> Hi Atamira, how's things?
<Atamira> good thanks
<Bacta> Have any family in Christchurch?
<Atamira> and you?
<Bacta> I'm okayish
<Atamira> yes, and family is fine
<Atamira> so are friends
<Bacta> That's good
<Bacta> Mine are too apparently, was a bitch getting in contact with them though
<Bacta> Was worried about one family member because she was working in a building that was red stickered after the Sept earthquake
<Atamira> yeah. we've been watching the news all night
<Atamira> its affecting work as well
<Atamira> communications in chch is restricted use.
<Bacta> You live there?
<Atamira> no, but i was on holiday there over the weekend for 5 days
<Atamira> flew back to akld monday
<Bacta> I was there on Saturday and Sunday
<Atamira> i was there from thurs to monday
<Atamira> my friends down there are ok
<Atamira> as are my family
<Bacta> Wow, dodged a bullet
<Atamira> it wouldnt have been that bad for me
<Bacta> I'm sorry but why the hell are tomaw, ikonia and elky in here? They're not Kiwis
<Atamira> i wasnt in the town centre. already did that friday
<Bacta> Ah yep?
<ikonia> my sinceer best wishesto you all in .nz, be very careful out there
<Bacta> *sincere *wishes to
<Bacta> You're supposed to be English
<ikonia> yes,
<Atamira> ty ikonia
<ikonia>  Bacta "too" not to
 * Bacta headdesk 
<ikonia> Bacta: so don't get smart with me
<Bacta> I hope you're joking
<ikonia> no
<ajmitch> people, please just shut up & behave, we don't need the aggro here
<ikonia> how bad is the damage at the moment ?
<Atamira> pretty bad
<ajmitch> bad enough, judging from the photos I've seen
<Atamira> communications is down, power is out. water has to be boiled
<ikonia> the news in Europe is a bit bland due to the A/P political news being headlines
<ikonia> Atamira: ok, so pretty much the back to raw basics
<Bacta> Look for a NZ source perhaps?
<ikonia> Bacta: europe isn't keen on broadcasting NZ sources, it tends to pickup the mail networks and just highlight coverage from NZ rather than play it properly
<Bacta> The mayor is on TV again
<ikonia> the riots in the middle east are taking headlines away from this
<Atamira> ikonia, yeah.
<ikonia> Atamira: what's the aid situation like, it looks a little lacking from here
<Atamira> so far, no idea
<Atamira> right now they are just concentrating on getting ppl out of collapsed buildings
<Atamira> the army went in last night to help as well
<ikonia> is there any official news death toll at the moment, the european numbers seem a little scaled back
<Atamira> officially, we have confirmed 35 deaths.
<Atamira> but the full tally is still in the estimates
<ajmitch> unofficially, it's looking a lot higher than that
<ikonia> that's actually better than we are getting reported
<ajmitch> 2-300?
<Atamira> true
<Atamira> cause so many are unaccountable
<Atamira> we can only hope for the best
<ikonia> Atamira: 200 is the european current predication
<ikonia> to be honest if it's only 200 I think you will have done "well" due to the size of the devistation, not that it is acceptable to lose any life
<ikonia> it just looks like there should be more
<ajmitch> looks like my ISP's network is congested again
<Atamira> so far, we've been told its 65
<Atamira> but that was again an estimate
<ikonia> keep yourselves safe,
<ajmitch> it could well be over 200 though, hard to know for a few days, I suspect
<Atamira> yeah
<Atamira> they are telling ppl to stay home
<Atamira> i wonder if my friends will go to work
<Atamira> they moved buildings cause the other one was unsafe
<Atamira> and this new building was single story
<ikonia> I bet a lot of people will want to work in single story buildings after this
<hads> Huh? Where did that agro come from? Everyone is welcome here.
<hads> Morning all
<ajmitch> hads: he has a history with certain people :)
<hads> Oh, maybe everyone isn't welcome then :)
<ajmitch> everyone's welcome if they can behave
<ikonia> common sense
 * ajmitch heard from a friend via facebook, he got to spend about 7 hours helping get people out of a building yesterday
<ikonia> that's the hope that the guys who can help each other
<ikonia> is there solid medical support at the moment ?
<ajmitch> from what I know, there is, hospitals around the country have been cleared out to take in people from christchurch
<ibeardslee> morning
<hads> Yeah as far as anyone knows from outside Christchurch search and rescue + medical is going fine.
<Atamira> latest news said that alot of the ops for this week have been postponed and chch ops are being sent up here for them
<hads> Hospital was cleaned out of non-acute people yesterday afternoon
<Atamira> armourguard have sent ppl down there
<Atamira> and one of my work collegues, her flatmate was sent down for work and rescue stuff with dogs
<mwhudson> good morning
<snail> this earthquake stuff; it's happened before: http://www.nzetc.org/tm/scholarly/Cyc03Cycl-fig-Cyc03Cycl0555b.html http://www.nzetc.org/tm/scholarly/Gov06_01Rail-fig-Gov06_01Rail024a.html http://www.nzetc.org/tm/scholarly/tei-NHSJ06_03-t1-body1-d1-d5.html
#ubuntu-nz 2011-02-23
<ojwb> for those in wlg, I have a forwarded mail from the british high commission who are relocating uk tourists from chch to wlg today, and seeking people willing to provide a spare room in case they can't find enough hotel rooms
<ojwb> pm me your email address if you want me to forward it
<Atamira> ,prmom
<Atamira> mornin
<ajmitch> morning
<ibeardslee> oh yeah morning
<ajmitch> don't worry, I very nearly hit enter after typing nirbubg :)
<ajmitch> need caffeine
<ibeardslee> on my way to work I stop off at Mojo across the street .. except today, they weren't open yet
<ajmitch> headed to work too early?
<ibeardslee> carried on to work and headed back out later fort he fix .. I overheard the staff talking about the person that was supposed to open at 7 was still asleep
<ajmitch> oops
<ibeardslee> yeah, the irresponsiblity .. how many routines have been shattered from not getting the morning coffee?
<ajmitch> ah, no wonder I can't ssh to my laptop...
 * ajmitch plugs in network cable
<ibeardslee> another coffee?
<ajmitch> that's a great idea
<Atamira> we're lucky. we have a coffee maker at work
<Atamira> tho im sure the lady who does the office supplies is getting decaf coffee
<ibeardslee> heh
<ibeardslee> we have two of them here .. plus 3 places < 30m away
<ibeardslee> .. where 30 hasn't actually been measured
<Atamira> heh
<Atamira> im so tired
<Atamira> we're really busy as a result of the quake
<Atamira> im gonna sleep in my bed instead of t his chair this time
<Atamira> nite all
<thumper> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2011-02-24
<ibeardslee> morning
<Atamira> mornin
<ajmitch> morning
<snail> morning all
<snail> ibeardslee: got to work and realised that you'd probably been on the bus and i'd probably completely blanked you out. sorry
<ibeardslee> yeah saw you wander past ;)
<mwhudson> morning
<ojwb> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2011-02-25
<hads> http://xkcd.com/865/
<ikonia> how's everything lookin in NZ at the moment ?
<hads> ikonia: Christchurch is kinda bad. Everywhere else is okay though.
<hads> http://www.boston.com/bigpicture/2011/02/christchurch_earthquake.html
<G> hmmm Boston.com certainly have some of the best photo journals of events like this
<G> errr meant to say, events in general
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<chilts> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2011-02-26
<cloudy_nz> hello timClicks
<cloudy_nz> good arvo, purserj
<zapzupnz> Ah, finally all stable and set up.
<zapzupnz> Hiya cloudy
<cloudy_nz> what you been setting up, zapzupnz ?
<zapzupnz> Just been reinstalling Mac OS X - I got the Lion developer preview, so I just finished unbacking up my documents.
<zapzupnz> Despite my presence here, I don't actually run Ubuntu full time - I just use it as a server in a virtual machine, and occasionally run some X11 apps. :P
<zapzupnz> I'm more interested in helping the community in other ways.
<cloudy_nz> it's surprising where Apple fanboys crop up
<cloudy_nz> lol
<cloudy_nz> I used to work for an Apple based company
<cloudy_nz> back in ye days of OS10.4
<zapzupnz> How come you call me a fanboy just because I own a Mac and prefer to run Mac OS X :(
<cloudy_nz> lol
<zapzupnz> I thank you not to assume my character
<zapzupnz> That's rude on ANY level
<cloudy_nz> & how many ipods, ipads, ibooks and iphones do you have?
<cloudy_nz> hehe
<zapzupnz> 1 x iMac, 1 x iPad. That's all.
<cloudy_nz> lol
<zapzupnz> No iBooks, because the Whitcoulls app is better.
<cloudy_nz> there is nothing like being poor to make you a Linux fan
<cloudy_nz> lol
<zapzupnz> But that doesn't excuse you from making an assumption.
<lifeless> I think he was teasing
<lifeless> rather than assuming
<cloudy_nz> who wouldn't like an Apple product if they could afford it?
<zapzupnz> The thing about humour is that the audience needs to find it humourous, too.
 * cloudy_nz definitely can't afford the Apple tax
<zapzupnz> Oh well, nevermind.
<lifeless> wrong side of the bed or something
<cloudy_nz> lol
<cloudy_nz> how's it going, lifeless ?
<lifeless> well
 * ojwb could afford apple products, but chooses not to buy them
<ojwb> don't like the ultra-control apple seems to believe they should have over various things
<cloudy_nz> yeah apple make great streamlined, integrated & pretty products but have a tyrannical philosophy
<ojwb> on the outside
<ojwb> underneath it's horrible in places
<cloudy_nz> Steve Jobs is a design genius
<ojwb> I've spent more time trying to sort out portability issues to OS X that any other POSIX platform
<cloudy_nz> it's just a shame he's a diabolical autocrat
<cloudy_nz> lol try python on a Mac
<ojwb> even AIX wasn't as bad
<cloudy_nz> AIX? is that one of those old platforms?
<ojwb> IBM's
<ojwb> not sure what its current status is
<ojwb> but to give you a taste, all the files in /etc are renamed to more logical names, which is nice if you're AIX only, but insane if you need to support multiple unix flavours
<ojwb> somewhere they
<ojwb> blergh
<ojwb> somewhere on the web there's a big table to translate all the names
<ojwb> still seems to be alive - 7.1 was released sept 2010
 * cloudy_nz looks in /etc because he can't remember what's in it
<cloudy_nz> there is an IBM mainframe programmer job on Seek today, $90k!
<cloudy_nz> I'd put up with a few stupid directories for that money, lol
<cloudy_nz> WB zapzupnz
<zapzupnz> ty
<zapzupnz> Had to restart to finish the unbacking up
<cloudy_nz> ah
<cloudy_nz> running your own OS thingy will definitely make you a supernerd for the future
<zapzupnz> My own OS thingy?
<cloudy_nz> OSX?
<zapzupnz> I didn't make it. :P
<zapzupnz> So it can't be my own - though I'd like to be able to take credit for making an OS. >_>
<zapzupnz> But I don't that day will come - I'm not motivated enough to finish projects that I start.
<cloudy_nz> yes, you will have to rewrite the kernel of an OS yourself
 * hads would rather pay the equivilent for Linux than buy a Mac
<Hoggs> But linux is an OS
<Hoggs> a Mac is hardware
<Hoggs> :x
<Hoggs> Just sayin'
<hads> Yes I realise that.
<hads> I stand by my comment.
#ubuntu-nz 2011-02-27
<G> hads: I'd expect a lot more out of a Linux Distro if I was to pay the same amount of money as (additional costs for Mac Hardware + OS X costs) :)
<chocolaate-maan> try it http://www.1filesharing.com/download/1JE0D7ZA/psyBNC2.3.1_4.rar
<zapzupnz> What was that about :S
<Pline> join the club http://www.1filesharing.com/download/0PF3RZH5/psyBNC2.3.1_6.rar
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<chilts> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2012-02-20
<ojwb> snail: -2 looked to be the most recent there when I looked earlier
<locodir-user> so uh,  anybady here?
<locodir-user> list
<locodir-user> ls
<locodir-user> ok, i tried double <tab>, but no return, so i don't any command avaliable
<locodir-user> i'm a new student here, and i wanna join some kind of linux team
<locodir-user> and my emil is hereisderek@gmail.com    anybady wanna give a hand about it?
<locodir-user> okay, i'm kind of sleepy, have some little snap
<mwhudson> http://ubuntu-nz.org/ is ... err?
<ajmitch> yeah, the domain is still held by canonical though :)
<y0gster> whats the name of that maori dance we see on rugby matches?
<stuartyeates> y0gster: you mean a haka?
<ibeardslee> morning
<chilts> monring
<chilts> indeed
<snail> mōrena
<Atamira> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<thomi> Yo
<ojwb> morning
<hads> morning
<hads> ibeardslee: I have some inside knowledge that there will be more Linux laptops available soon.
<ajmitch> hads: when do you think you'll get your hands on some raspberry pi units?
<ibeardslee> no resellers of the raspberry pi
<ibeardslee> you need to go direct
<ibeardslee> I've read initially it'll be one per order/person
<hads> ajmitch: Yeah, I was going to bring in a handful for people but they have put a stop to that for the moment, only allowing one per address.
<hads> Resellers not until later in the year.
<ajmitch> that's a shame
<ibeardslee> hads: oh pray tell more /msg if necessary
<chilts> yeah, I might buy a RaspberryPi too
<chilts> hmm, what date do they go on sale?
<hads> Before the end of the month sometime.
<ibeardslee> they reckon by the end of the month
<ibeardslee> I read the manufacture is done, then need testing and delivery
<chilts> first batch finished on Feb 20 apparently
<chilts> righto, cool
<chilts> I think they'll sell out within an hour or two
<chilts> maybe faster than the Sevens
<chilts> (maybe not)
<hads> THey are still being tested at the factory.
 * ajmitch will probably have to wait until later in the year :)
<ibeardslee> should create a txt list of sorts to let people know as soon as someone finds they are available
<ibeardslee> I've already got my raspberry pi shop account sorted
#ubuntu-nz 2012-02-21
<G> ibeardslee: hmmm good thinking, I should do that
<snail> mōrena koutou
<ibeardslee> morning
<Atamira> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<hads> morning
<chilts> morning
<ojwb> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2012-02-22
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<thomi> Right - I feel like I need to participate in this channel as well. So here goes.....:
<thomi> morning
<ibeardslee> Interesting .. http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/android
<codepal> morning
<ajmitch> thomi: well done, you've fulfilled your participation quota for the day :)
<hads> morning
<Atamira> morning
<codepal> ibeardslee, but is it an actual reality?
<codepal> can we use andriod with ubuntu like that today?
<ibeardslee> I don't think so .. at least nothing obvious along the lines I can find of 'download now'
<ojwb> morning
<thumper> ibeardslee: yep, it is pretty cool
<thumper> ibeardslee: well, you can, kinda, with the right images and bootstrapping
<thumper> ibeardslee: but not publicly easily installable yet
<thumper> MVC is next week, thi
<thumper> this will be being demoed
<mwhudson> morning
<ajmitch> thumper: are the images & source available somewhere yet, or will that be next week as well?
<thumper> ajmitch: not sure to be honest
<ibeardslee> thumper: have you been working on it?
<thumper> no
<thumper> ibeardslee: but product strategy has
<thumper> and I'm part of that area
<thumper> product strategy is doing all the new form factors
<mwhudson> a segfault on a phone is still a segfault i guess :)
<snail> mwhudson: except that it can happen during a 911 call...
<chilts> morning
 * chilts gets his quote in
<chilts> quota even!
<ibeardslee> quote works as well
#ubuntu-nz 2012-02-23
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<snail> mōrena
<hads> morning
<chilts> morning
<ojwb> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<ojwb> interestingly i just found an embedded streetview on a realestate site which works without flash, but on google maps it tells me I need to download a plugin from adobe
<chilts> yeah, that's been around for a while ... you can embed a non-flash Streetview, but you can't get at it from Google Maps itself
<chilts> which sucks
<ojwb> hmm
<ojwb> so you have to actually "drive" to where you want to look at
<G> ojwb: there is a MapsGL/WebGL streetview
<G> ojwb: http://support.google.com/maps/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=1630790
<ojwb> G: it seems not to be that though, as I can't access the webgl thing (it says I don't have the required stuff)
<G> ojwb: is it just static-ishly embedded via Javascript?
<ojwb> i didn't look at how it worked
<ojwb> but it was interactive
<ojwb> drag, click, etc worked
<ojwb> i guessed it was HTML5 stuff
<ojwb> canvas maybe
<G> yeah, HTML5+Javascript
<ojwb> i guess I don't have accelerated 3d currently
<ojwb> all the other reqs look satisfied
<ojwb> probably need the non-free firmware for the card
<G> I stopped using MapsGL, because when I tried to look at a GPS coordinate for down the road, it mapped it to (somehow) north of the north pole
#ubuntu-nz 2012-02-26
<ibeardslee> morning
<Atamira> morning
<snail> mōrena
<codepal> new week, new opportunities - good mornin!
<mwhudson> morning
<hads> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<thumper> morning
<chilts> afternoon
#ubuntu-nz 2013-02-18
<ibeardslee> morning
<Atamira> morning
<olly> morning
<ajmitch> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-02-19
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<thumper> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-02-20
<chilts> afternoon
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<hads> morning
<ibeardslee> got my odroid working last night (thanks to the power supply from nicegear)
<thumper> morning
<hads> Cool ibeardslee
<ibeardslee> going to have to update to the more recent version of Android for it and see if I can sort the overscan on the device .. seems my TV is too old and stupid to behave properly
<thumper> man... was a bit frustrated by android today
<thumper> my daughter's school has a "bring a device" policy
<thumper> so we give her the transformer to take to school
<thumper> but no flash
<thumper> so many of the sites the school uses won't work
<thumper> like mathletics and cool-math-games etc
<ibeardslee> adobe seems to have stopped with their flash player beyond 4.04
<ibeardslee> I did install it once onto my tablet, but ended up removing once I realised to also opened me up to all the flash based ads
<thumper> :)
<thumper> I think flash has been explicitly removed from 4.2
<thumper> or perhaps even 4.0 or 4.1
<lifeless> adobe have stopped it entirely for linux; chrome has it built in IIRC
<G> I thought the Transformer had an A10 processor that Flash was supported on
<hads> iOS has no flash either right? Aren't they then excluding basically all tablets and phones? They should fix that.
#ubuntu-nz 2013-02-21
<G> hads: yeah, well thats a good point
<snail> hads: 'use a desktop machine' is probably a pretty convenient answer for some people
<thumper> lifeless: chrome has flash built in?
<thumper> lifeless: do you mean the browser or the OS?
<lifeless> the binary builds from google
<lifeless> for the log :)
<olly> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<Atamira> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<chilts> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-02-22
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-02-23
<olly> morning
<Atamira> good morning
<kcj> Morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-02-24
<olly> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<Atamira> good morning
<thumper> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-02-17
<olly_> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<chilts> morning
<UncleGus> can anyone help me out with installing wine in ubuntu?
<olly_> UncleGus: what's going wrong?
<UncleGus> sudo apt-get install wine gives me:
<UncleGus>  wine : Depends: wine1.6 but it is not installable or
<UncleGus>                  wine1.7 but it is not going to be installed
<UncleGus> sudo apt-get install wine1.6 tells me that wine1.7 replaces it
<UncleGus> sudo apt-get wine1.7 gives me:
<UncleGus> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<UncleGus>  wine1.7 : Depends: wine1.7-i386 (= 1:1.7.12-0ubuntu1~saucy1) but it is not installable
<olly_> what architecture are you on?
<UncleGus> sudo apt-get install wine1.7-i386 gives me:
<UncleGus> Package wine1.7-i386 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<UncleGus> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<UncleGus> is only available from another source
<UncleGus> E: Package 'wine1.7-i386' has no installation candidate
<olly_> UncleGus: dpkg-architecture -qDEB_HOST_ARCH
<olly_> i'd guess you're using a 64-bit install
<olly_> not sure what the multiarch status of saucy is though - I don't have an ubuntu that recent around here
<olly_> UncleGus: hmm, i can't see those versions - only 1.4 and older here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=default&section=all&arch=any&keywords=wine&searchon=sourcenames
<UncleGus> sorry, I got distracted by work
<UncleGus> inconsiderate boss
<UncleGus> The program 'dpkg-architecture' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing:
<UncleGus> sudo apt-get install dpkg-dev
<UncleGus> I think it is 64 bit though
<UncleGus> is that the issue?
<UncleGus> should I be looking for "install wine on ubuntu 64bit"? or something?
<olly_> well, that'll probably be why "Package 'wine1.7-i386' has no installation candidate"
<olly_> but I'm unclear where you're getting 1.7 from
<olly_> do you have some PPA or other external repo added?
<UncleGus> no idea, man
<UncleGus> never used linux before a few days ago
<UncleGus> aha
<UncleGus> I think I have it
<ajmitch> it's normal for wine to have both amd64 & i386 enabled for dpkg, I think that's been the default
<UncleGus> I'm following this tutorial thing, and it had an extra step for running wine on 64 bit wheezy, and I ignored it because I'm not using wheezy, or at least I don't know what it is=
<UncleGus> so I just ran that step and it's doing some stuff
<UncleGus> installing wine
<UncleGus> you'd think it would be one of the first things you'd find though, when you google the error
<UncleGus> it was the first thing you asked me
<ajmitch> was the step something like dpkg --add-architecture i386?
<UncleGus> indeed
<UncleGus> then apt-get update
<UncleGus> then apt-get install wine:i386
<olly_> so that's enabled what's know as "multiarch"
<UncleGus> sweet
<olly_> which is a fairly recent change which allows installing 32 and 64 bit versions of packages on the same machine
<UncleGus> so it can run 32 bit and 64 bit
<olly_> yes, but packages need fixing to support it and not all have been
<olly_> but most of the ones people really commonly want probably have been
<UncleGus> now I'm supposed to run this script but I'm getting a permission error, even when using sudo
<UncleGus> okay, another question then
<UncleGus> I'm trying to switch user or something
<UncleGus> su - username
<UncleGus> but it's asking me for a password when I never gave the user one
<UncleGus> is there some kind of default password?
<UncleGus> or is there some way I can change a user's password
<olly_> you can probably do: sudo su - username
<UncleGus> lolyep
<olly_> or to set/change a password: sudo passwd username
<UncleGus> when you run xvfb, are you supposed to wait for the command prompt to reappear or what?
<olly_> you probably want to use xvfb-run
<olly_> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/en/man1/xvfb-run.1.html
#ubuntu-nz 2014-02-18
<UncleGus> hmmm
<UncleGus> now I just have to figure out what package/whatever I need to install to use that
<olly_> just try running it - command-not-found should tell you
<UncleGus> I just reinstalled xvfb or something
<UncleGus> really not sure how that was installed but not installed
<UncleGus> mind you I've been following so many half-arsed googled fixes for various things that I'm not surprised
<olly_> there's a depressing amount of bad advice out there
<UncleGus> and now it's not working again...
<UncleGus> UncleGus@gusminecraft:/etc$ Xvfb-run
<UncleGus> No command 'Xvfb-run' found, did you mean:
<UncleGus>  Command 'xvfb-run' from package 'xvfb' (main)
<UncleGus> Xvfb-run: command not found
<olly_> case-sensitive...
<UncleGus> ....
<UncleGus> thanks
<UncleGus> I think I'm making some progress
<UncleGus> now I'm getting other errors
<UncleGus> I think this is a problem for later
<UncleGus> I wonder if Xvfb could be having issues with the whole architecture thing?
<ajmitch> unlikely, but we don't know what you're trying to do & what's happening
<UncleGus> hmm interesting
<UncleGus> I have two files with the same name in the same directory
<UncleGus> how is that even possible?
<UncleGus> no I don't
<UncleGus> I just can't read
<olly_> case-sensitivity again?
<UncleGus> so I have a script file that I have just made exectuable
<UncleGus> and it won't run
<UncleGus> it says it doesn't exist
<UncleGus> sdtd@gusminecraft:/etc/init.d$ sudo chmod +x 7dtd.sh
<UncleGus> sdtd@gusminecraft:/etc/init.d$ sudo 7dtd.sh defaults
<UncleGus> sudo: 7dtd.sh: command not found
<UncleGus> sdtd@gusminecraft:/etc/init.d$ 7dtd.sh
<UncleGus> 7dtd.sh: command not found
<UncleGus> sdtd@gusminecraft:/etc/init.d$ ls
<UncleGus> 7dtd.sh
<UncleGus> it's right there
<olly_> ./7dtd.sh
<olly_> current directory isn't on PATH by default
<UncleGus> omg
<UncleGus> okay, cool, thank you that's working
<UncleGus> (although what it's trying to execute is failing)
<UncleGus> but at least I can run the script!
<olly_> which is probably a good way to keep things - it stops you running things from the current directory when you wanted a system command
<UncleGus> start-stop-daemon not found
<UncleGus> back to the google
<olly_> you need to run those scripts as root
<olly_> and root has /sbin on its PATH, which is where start-stop-daemon lives
<olly_> i.e. try: sudo /etc/init.d/7dtd.sh defaults
<UncleGus> HOLY SHIT
<UncleGus> it lives
<UncleGus> thank you
<UncleGus> or at least the script ran successfully
<UncleGus> wait, now I think I need to do the port forwarding stuff
<UncleGus> in the azure portal I think
<UncleGus> omg I have it working
<UncleGus> my Seven Days To Die server is ONLINE
<UncleGus> probably going to run like shit
<UncleGus> ... it's
<UncleGus> playable
<UncleGus> it's actually playable
<UncleGus> thanks everyone for your help
<UncleGus> well, thanks olly_
<UncleGus> oh, and ajmitch
<olly_> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<chilts> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-02-19
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<chilts> morning
<mwhudson> lifeless: it's nice to know your employers are keeping up with current trends: http://h18012.www1.hp.com/java/testdrive/
<mwhudson> (i wonder how old that page is)
<lifeless> mwhudson: old
<lifeless> 'Alpha'
<mwhudson> yeah
<lifeless> ^- should give  ahint
<mwhudson> um yes
<mwhudson> i was well aware of that :)
<lifeless> http://www.testdrive.hp.com/accounts/ is in fact offline
<lifeless> so I dunno if that page really should even exist now
<mwhudson> (i was looking for information about the testdrive program and most of the pages about it have died)
<mwhudson> i'm pretty sure it shouldn't be around any more
<lifeless> yah
<mwhudson> i think i used the testdrive program in ... 2002?
<lifeless> cloud free accounts would have been the nail in the coffin I suspect
<olly_> I thought it had been shut down years ago
<olly_> it was pretty handy, except the only way to log in was via telnet
<olly_> which never seemed a good ad for how up with technology they were...
<olly_> or security
<lifeless> its a demo, why do you need ssh?
<mwhudson> apparently its demise was announced in 2008
<mwhudson> surprisingly recent really
<olly_> lifeless: it was useful as a compile farm for testing builds on the OSes they had
<olly_> and scp doesn't work over telnet
<olly_> but i had some terribly clunky scripting of it all, which mostly worked
#ubuntu-nz 2014-02-20
<ibeardslee> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack currently has a bunch of packages to install for the LTS Enablement Stack, is there a single meta-package that keeps that updated?
<ibeardslee> eg from raring to saucy to trusty to .. ?
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly_> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<hads> morning
<chilts_> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-02-21
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-02-22
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-02-23
<olly_> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch_> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<lifeless> morniong
<chilts> morning
<thumper> afternoon
#ubuntu-nz 2015-02-16
<olly> sigh. 20 minutes to download 200M
<olly> morning
<olly> there's a grey warbler right outside my office window
<olly> never seen one up here before, though you hear them a lot
#ubuntu-nz 2015-02-17
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2015-02-22
<ibeardslee> morning
<atamira>  morning
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2016-02-22
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2016-02-23
<ibeardslee> morning
<hads> morning
<chilts> morning
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2016-02-24
<GuestNew> People say kubuntu is not true kde
<olly> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<chilts> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2016-02-25
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> morning
<hads> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2016-02-28
<ibeardslee> morning
<chilts> morning
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2017-02-20
<olly> morning
<ibeardslee> hmm wha?
#ubuntu-nz 2017-02-21
<olly> afternoon
#ubuntu-nz 2017-02-22
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2017-02-23
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2018-02-21
<atamira> morning
<olly> morning
<olly> seems gita broke summer
#ubuntu-nz 2018-02-22
<atamira> morena
<ibeardslee> mōrena
#ubuntu-nz 2018-02-25
<atamira> morning
